# My Saturday clean & polish



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

As the weather keeps ok , i'll do a Saturday clean & polish , use Mer shampoo & polish , and Gtechniq to finish.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks very nice, 8) now replace that horrible tax disc holder. :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work love the colour 8)


----------



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Looks very nice, 8) now replace that horrible tax disc holder. :wink:
> Hoggy.


gotta link ?  
only had the car a week , give me a chance ..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Steve CFC said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Looks very nice, 8) now replace that horrible tax disc holder. :wink:
> ...


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLUE-ALUMINIU ... 338533a65d

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SILVER-Alumin ... 257f233268

Hoggy.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Definitely get the twist off type ! Both of my tax disc holders (car and bike) use allen bolts and its a right pita changing them over every year !


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

mullum said:


> Definitely get the twist off type ! Both of my tax disc holders (car and bike) use allen bolts and its a right pita changing them over every year !


Agree with this. I thought to myself, it's only once a year it'll be fine, but getting it all aligned and screwed in is such a faff!


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks nice mate, love the colour.


----------



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

got the tax disc holder from Audi today , looks much better .. 8)


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

true thing of beauty ... I am in the process of looking to order a sepang blue TTRS for the Mrs, just waiting to see if the dealer comes back with any better prices than OrangeWheels.


----------

